# LEM mixer and emulsification of meats



## archeryrob (Dec 2, 2019)

I was looking to get the 25 pound lem mixer that I can add on to the #12 big bite grinder. I make braunschweiger and hot dogs where you need to emulsify the meat. The drill mixer I use will do that just forcibly smearing the meat and fat together in mixing. The heavy drill has a higher rpm than I imagine the mixer has. Will the mixer emulsify the mix if left to it for a while or just going to keep mixing.

Would I be better making a kirby bucket to emulsify meats?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2019)

I use our KA mixer, but we do small batches.
Al


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 2, 2019)

I saw a video showing a wet sausage mix and it looked pretty close to emulsified. All I did with the hotdogs and braunschweiger was heavy mixing. Worst case I guess I have to try and use the food processor or mixing bucket again a bit.

Damn firewood gave me tennis elbow and trying to find labor saving devices as I grow older now. I have too many hobbies and use the economy of scale to save time. I normally make 20 pound batches when I make anything.

{EDIT] the wife ordered it for Christmas so if no one else updates I will update this later.


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 2, 2019)

If your drill is variable speed you could use a rheostat to control the drill to any speed you want. Simple to build and cost very little.


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 2, 2019)

Its a monster 1/2" drill. If the big bite is too slow I assume I could always try the drill on it. Not sure if they warranty it for 1700 RPM's.


----------

